# Need 2-1/4 OD to 2-1/4 OD Vac fitting Coupler?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have plenty of 2-1/4 ID Vac fitting couplers, but I need Male to Male short couplers. I also have plenty of 5ft x 2-1/4”OD hoses that that could make the connection, but it would be too long. I know this sounds confusing but the only way to get this correct is by using the OD of the connector or coupler.

I have a MLCS Router fence with a 2-1/2 dust port, but it does not accept a standard Vac hose although a 2-1/2” blast gate fits perfectly inside the dust port and a 2-1/2 Vac hose fits inside the blast gate. It works just fine as connected, but I want to add an under-the-table dust port with my new Keen router table dust collector which I just bought. 

Below are photos of everything I’ve tried. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Can you replace the dust port on the router fence? Looks like it is held on by a couple of screws?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

UnisawGuy said:


> Can you replace the dust port on the router fence? Looks like it is held on by a couple of screws?


Yes I could, but at this point I just don't have any faith that another one will work without the exact ID of the port. I have a box full of 2-1/2" fittings that I have wasted hundreds of on that don't fit anything. 

Everything says its 2-1/2" but they are not all the same. 
I have two "adapters" are ridicules because its male on one side and female on the other. If anything they may add 1-1/2" to the length of the connection, but otherwise there isn't any other purpose . 

I'll tell ya, I should would like to see what these morons look like that design this stuff so I can keep my distance. 

If I could just find 2-1/2 male to male all my problem would be solved. I've had to go to the Auto parts store on a few occasions to go through their radiator hose selection. That is if they allow me in the back room otherwise if I don't know the year and model car, they can't help me. :surprise2:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess my only option is to buy another 2-1/2” Blast gate since it fits both the fence port and the hose connector. At least I’ll be able to shut off the fence connection when I’m not using it and will still be able to collect dust from below the table. I have a Crosscut Jig or sled for the Router Table and have to remove the fence in order to use it.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you try some sch 40 PVC fittings? You could take the fence component to one of the home centers and test fit each of the PVC or ABS fittings in the plumbing aisle to see if something will fit properly.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Tom-G said:


> Did you try some sch 40 PVC fittings? You could take the fence component to one of the home centers and test fit each of the PVC or ABS fittings in the plumbing aisle to see if something will fit properly.


Oh actually that's a pretty good idea. :thumbsup: Thanks Tom

I've had this problem so many times that I just can't believe there isn't a fitting already, but if a piece of Sch 40 PVC solves the problem then I'll be happy. 

I have to go to HD to buy a piece of 3" PVC Sch40 anyway for Drill Holder. I made a mistake and used Drain Pipe and my drills will not stay put. 

Anyway I just ordered another 2-1/2" blast gate on line earlier. I don't remember where I bought the first one, but I hope the new one is the same brand.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Shop Vac Hose Coupler*

I use the Shop Vac Hose Coupler to connect my 2-1/4 hoses together.

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-90686-2-5-Inch-Hose-Coupling/dp/B00004RHKW

I don't know if it will work with yours, but it sure works with all my Shop Vac hoses. It also works with some of the other brands of 2-1/4 ports/hoses I have....not all of them...but most of them.

Eric


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> I use the Shop Vac Hose Coupler to connect my 2-1/4 hoses together.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-90686-2-5-Inch-Hose-Coupling/dp/B00004RHKW
> 
> ...


 Thanks, but I have 4 or 5 of those couplers and they don’t fit my Port. Anyway I ordered another blast gate that should be here tomorrow, but I may have a change in plans. 

I also ordered a JessEm Rout-R-Lift II that should arrive this week sometime and I don’t know yet if my new Keen Dust Collector Kit will work with the lift.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

:frown2: UPS just made a late delivery of my extra blast gate and not only am I back to square one, but it cost me $40 that I could have spent on something else. I had to buy some other stuff to justify the shipping which was twice the amount of the blast gate.

It turns out that I still need a male to male coupler to connect the Tee connector to the supply blast gate. I could put the blast gat up on the ceiling, but then I can’t reach it.


----------

